
Ask HN: How do you share knowledge in your company? - pedro1976
We send weekly digests of what we did&#x2F;achieved&#x2F;tried of thr past week.
======
jugjug
A lot of functional and technical specs on Confluence, involving as many
shareholders as possible. Prevents boring meetings, improves shared
understanding, prevents surprises down the road, serves as documentation for
new team members.

Inspiration came from this fantastic serie by Joel Spolsky:
[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/10/02/painless-
functiona...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/10/02/painless-functional-
specifications-part-1-why-bother/)

------
el_dev_hell
Usually by flaming someone publicly in the main Slack channel for making a
mistake. After enough flame hits, you can find the answer with a nice search.

------
imvetri
Documentation is crap. Confluence Jira are all useless time wasters, no
fullfilment. No kick.

Do a POC and give a demo.

------
thiago_fm
All on Confluence and we have people that mostly work on keeping it up to
date.

